# Sam's Hurt:( I REALLY need help.



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I really need help quick.

Sam has a huge deep cut on the inside of his hock. He's 37, so I was advised not to put him on anything unless necessary so his body can naturally fight it unless it gets infected. It just happened either today, or last night. I'm extremely worried about him, because in the past when he's gotten hurt he gets really really sick. 

I need to get some first aid stuff for him. This is what I have so far:

Betadine Solution
Wonder Dust

What am I missing? What can I do to help him and clean it? 

I'm ordering it from Jeffers equine, so anything they have I can get if I need it.

Thanks


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Hmm... I would probably put a bandage on it to keep it clean if it's as big as you're telling us it is, but if the vet says not to, then don't.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks.

I think it would be too hard to do that because then he wouldn't be able to flex his leg all that well, and it might come off. It's in a really hard spot to bandage...

I'm going back to check on him in a little while. I'll get a picture of where it is.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Is it like, right where the joint is? I'm not a vet, but I think that you should probably put something over it to keep it clean...


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll get a picture then you can tell me what you think. I may just try it and see how it goes...I can always take it off if it doesn't work.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I would cold hose for 10-15 minuets. Gently pat it dry, and spray with an iodine spray. Let it sit for 10 minuets so it can soak in, then gently pat off the excess. Put a good thick coating of ointment on it, I use Corona's Lanolin Rich ointment and it works awesome. My older gelding got a nasty cut on the back of his pastern. I rinsed it daily, put a but of iodine on it, and slathered it in Corona's. NO bandaging. It healed perfectly and he still had full flex on the leg.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

How much is too much? For the hosing, cleaning and adding ointments.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not used it but I have heard Vetericyn works really well.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

A horse at our barn was taken out by it's owner to go camping for a week: they got home a week later with a nasty but healing scar on her right front coronet band. Apparently she spooked and with her overstride (she's gaited) she clipped herself badly enough (full set of shoes) that, were it anywhere else, she would have gotten stiches. The vet gave the owner furezol (I'm not sure if this is the same as furezone, which we use on cuts at our farm), and bandages. It is a lot like a antiobiotic ointment in horsey-form! Her foot looks great now, just a small scar! I hope your boy heals quickly and without incident!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

As the others suggested, do what the vet said. I think that's your best shot.

I'm not going to be of any help in advice, but you have to realize how important it is to keep it clean. If an infection sets in, it could be very dangerous for your horse, especially at his age. So whatever you do, make sure it doesn't get infected by keeping it clean. :wink:

Keep us posted on how the healing progress goes. :smile:


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I would clean it very well like other have explained, and leave it uncovered so it can dry out. Can you move him to an area where he won't be chased by other horses?

I did a job shadow at a equine hospital in my area and a mare came in that had both hind legs all torn up from getting cast in a stall. The vet recommended something called Underwood along with a baking soda solution to keep proud flesh from forming. This mare was a bit farther along in the healing process though (6 weeks I believe). They kept her legs moist and bandaged, and the vet thought that is why they weren't healing.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

CharliGirl - Yes, I have him in a pasture with a shelter by himself.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

We have decided that it's time to put Sam to sleep. Between what just happened, his weight loss, arthritis, age in general it's getting unfair for him especially with winter coming up.

His leg is quite bad and he's having trouble walking. He is still following me everywhere wanting to be scratched. It's really hard to see because he's got such a good spirit, his body's just shutting down.

What a hard decision, I love Sam so much and so does everyone else.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im so sorry. What a long life he has lived though!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

You must be very strong, but in the end I guess it's the right decision. I'm so sorry you had to make the choice...I don't think I would have been strong enough. :sad:

Strongs! Keep your chin up! Sam knows that you love him, and that's what important. :smile:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Its so sad that you must do that, but i suppose its for the best so i hope you are okay and I'm sure he's going to better place.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

*Good News!*

Ok, so I spent a lot of time with Sam today, and right now from the way he acted today were going to give him a chance to get better. I thought he was going to die yesterday it was so bad:shock:. Today he was Sam again, just with a leg injury. Though he cant really see, hear, and has arthritis he seems to be happy. So as long as his leg heels and we can keep him at the weight he's at and hopefully get him fatter he will not be put to sleep.

I'm extremely happy about it. Were just going to take things day by day and check him carefully so he does not suffer.

From now on Sam has FULL run of the property. The other horses are in a large pasture across the road. Sam not has 5 shelters and different pens, on top of a cherry orchard, a bunch of apple, peach, pear, and plumb trees, and all the room he wants around the house.

He LOVES it.

I hope this is the right thing to do:?:?:?:?:?:?. Nobody wants him to suffer, but if his quality of life is good then for now he shouldn't have to be put down. 

I've added some pictures from today. The ones of his cut makes it look really good. What happened is last night it closed over. I dont think that is good because it needs to heal from the inside out and it's really deep. It smells a bit, so I will clean it maybe 2 times tomorrow instead of one (which I did today). I'd like to keep it clean, so should I open it a bit to make sure the inside gets better before it closes? It dosent look clean and healthy like it should does it?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Last summer my then 19 year old gelding had a run in with the electric fence and had a gash in the same location that was Much much worse. I thought for a while I was going to lose him. Looked terrible for the first month, oozing, weeping, proud flesh, looked like brains growing out of his leg, yuck. Went out 2x a day to hose it, debride it, scrub with iodine solution, wonder dust. This happened in early June, and I was light riding by September. Once he started to heal, it then healed fairly quickly. Today he is absolutely fine! All he has now is a scar about 1/4 inch wide and 4 inches long. Not even a scar actually, but healthy, soft skin, that just hasn't grown hair back.
So I am glad he is doing better and that you are able to give him a chance. Hopefully Sam will fare as well as Spike did.
(Spike did get some shots when the accident happened--tetanus, penacillin, and something for pain. The greatest risk was infection because it was so deep.)


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous old guy! he looks fantastic for his age!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've wrapped a bit of vetrap over gauze on things like that, changed daily, if the conditions are such that a lot of dirt will get in the wound. He looks to be healing up already pretty well.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I just read what you wrote more closely. . . If his wound smells and is closing over, I personally would scrub it out with iodine or something, rinse it with cold water for as long as he'd stand it, and then use some antibiotic powder in it. Perhaps wrap it loosly with gauze and a layer of vetrap and change the dressing frequently. If there is heat or it is swollen, I'd likely give some IM penacillan (however you spell it) as well.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks.

Yep, it kinda smells, it closed over, there is heat, and his leg is double the size from his gaskin to his coronet band.

When you say scrub it do you literally mean until it opens? With a cloth or sponge?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, until it opens. I use a scrubby iodine thing like a sponge on one side and soft plastic bristles like a soft nailbrush on the other.
Is it okay with your vet to give him pennecillin?
Also, I'd check with the vet, by phone, before doing anything, just because the scrubbing and stuff is what I would do, but I'm definitely no vet- and I could be wrong.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont know... I'm just worried if something happens after the shot a reaction or something in his body shuts down or he cant handle it. I'll ask the vet what he thinks though. Doesn't a penicillin shot hurt?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope. I had to give my old guy like a million of them over the past year. I just keep a big bottle on hand, the vet can get you one. After 2-3 days there is usually a dramatic improvement in the swelling/smelling/heat.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I will definately ask the vet about it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

What did the vet do when he first looked at Sam? He didn't give him a shot then? (Btw, Sam look Amazing for his age. Beautiful top line.)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sam is stunning! 
He looks so good for his age.
You can tell you guys take really good care of him 

his cut doesn't look as bad as I thought it was going to look like,however you mentioned it was deep. I,personally wouldn't put furazone on his leg. We did with out colt and he got proud flesh so now we are treating it with caustic and that stuff can be nasty...don't want to breath it in or anything.Don't know if it's the same as wonder dust. Also instead of bandaging it you can get this type of stuff that acts like a bandage...we have it and it works well...well this is simiular...we got our's from the vet.

Alu Shield Aersol Bandage


Good luck!

If there is heat open it up so fluids can drain out...you might want to apply pressure to see if there is pus the comes out of it...and clean it with saline...it's sterile so it's better to clean with ...We use a syringe and squirt the saline into the wound and the pressure of it coming out gets the debris out really really well.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^Thanks, I might get some of that.

What I've been doing is rinsing it with water, then I put furazone to cover it, then I put some wonder dust on it. At the end of the day I hose it off again and just put wonder dust on it. Because wonder dust will stop the proud flesh, but furazone has something in it that I was told was really good. Once it starts to heal I will switch to carbolic salve (sp.). I was told that works really well for horses.

How does that sound?

I'm scared to open it a bit because it will hurt him.

Thanks!!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

To the above post Pro, would you rather him be in a little bit of pain? Or have the possibility of a horrible infection in his leg that you can't properly deal with because of his age? 

I too recommend rinsing it with saline with a syringe. I've seen it work wonders several times to get debris out.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

i would not use wonder dust
I use hibitane


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I would def. do the saline with the syringe. It does wonders and the alu spray is awesome because it's breathable and it flexs with the movement and you don't have to worry about the bandage being too tight,too loose,etc.

As for Furazone I personally won't use it on my horse if she got hurt because if it does cause proud flesh and you don't have stuff to eat the proud flesh away it will get bad and the vet will have to come out to cut the proud flesh and start all over again. And as I mentioned you can't use caustic all the time. It helps but you gotta make sure it won't eat away at the good,healthy flesh.

Corona ointment works well on cuts. We used it on my mom's husband's colt because my husband's horse doesn't like the colt and took half inch bites out of his rump O.O ...put that on and it healed nicely. Bag Balm works well too! I used it on my horse because I was lunging her and me being STUPID she slid on some cement(it was half cement and grass) with shoes on and clipped her leg and sparks shot out from the shoes scraping....yea, majorly idiotic of me and I still feel bad...I'm lucky she didn't break a leg.

Just thought I would let you know. And open his wound up. It might hurt but it will drain which needs to be done or an abcess can start and it can tunnel through and cause even more damage on Sam.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Ok thanks everyone

I'll open it and clean it tomorrow more. After I took this picture I started. To me it's closed up way to fast, so I think the inside needs to be cleaned more. 

Do I only pick off what will come off easily? How do I know how much to pick off? The cut seems kinda dry on the bottom half and easier on the top(ish) area. 

Hows it look today (this was before I cleaned it)? Sorry, there not the best pictures.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

snickersandme said:


> i would not use wonder dust
> I use hibitane


What does it do? Where do you get it?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

His cut looks better...on the outside but you need to open the whole entire wound...just pick off the scab..sounds gross but it needs to be done. Make sure you wash your hands first.Once you do that it will help him a lot. You are right...needs to heal in the inside before out


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Run the hose on it for 5 min first to soften it, then start to scrub it. Gently at first, then more pressure as your horse gets used to it. It is normal for it to bleed a bit. I used wonder dust on a similar wound and it worked great.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks like the swelling has gone down.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Run the hose on it for 5 min first to soften it, then start to scrub it. Gently at first, then more pressure as your horse gets used to it. It is normal for it to bleed a bit. I used wonder dust on a similar wound and it worked great.


 

:lol:I can't believe I didn't think of that when I was cleaning it today! I just rinsed it off and put everything on it

Thanks!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

payette said:


> It looks like the swelling has gone down.


Yes it has and so has the heat, everywhere but on the actual cut!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Gidget said:


> His cut looks better...on the outside but you need to open the whole entire wound...just pick off the scab..sounds gross but it needs to be done. Make sure you wash your hands first.Once you do that it will help him a lot. You are right...needs to heal in the inside before out


That's what I will do tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You need to be on better terms with your vet because there are a MILLION and six opinions on a forum. The worst POSSIBLE thing you can do is mess with it to much. Trust me, I know from experience.

Wonder Dust should NEVER, EVER be used unless your horse HAS proud flesh already. It does NOT prevent proud flesh, it helps eat already formed proud flesh and it DOES eat good flesh as well so it should only ever be used in an emergency.

Virtually every single horse product on the market right now WILL promote proud flesh. A basic triple antibacterial ointment is the only thing that doesn't. This is why you NEED to discuss it with your vet and determine the best round of remedy for this particular horse.

From where I'm sitting. that wound looks like it's doing exactly what you want it to do. Scabbing is the bodies natural way of forming a protective barrier and keeping crap out. Do NOT wrap it, wrapping creates a perfect environment for proud flesh. Do not be paranoid about keeping it spotlessly clean. If anything, cold hose it and possibly flush it but again MOST medications or liquids will promote proud flesh by keeping the wound TOO clean. There IS such thing as TO clean because then healthy tissue cannot grow either.

I cannot stress enough how important it is to talk to your vet. A dozen people will have a dozen different opinions based on a situation and NONE of them makes it right or true. I listened to many people with my mare and all I did was create a disaster of a situation for myself that cost me an arm and a leg in the NEXT product to fix it. She wound up with a big mass of proud flesh that I had to eat down with Wonder Dust and then it finally healed by LEAVING IT THE HECK ALONE! I let it scab, crust and just cold hosed it once a day to get any debris out of it. It healed in no time flat when I just left it to nature!

Unless the wound is excessively deep to the point where it SHOULD have had stitches (but cannot because of location), just leave it alone. It's GOING to smell funky, and it isn't necessarily an indication of infection or things gone wrong. My mare's leg STANK and it was from all the dumb glop I kept piling on!

Best of luck.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

HONEY and neosporin! It sounds weird, but honey is commonly used by vets to prevent infection as it has antiseptic and antibacterial properties. And Neosporin is just awsome, human, horse, cat, it heals all!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You need to be on better terms with your vet because there are a MILLION and six opinions on a forum. The worst POSSIBLE thing you can do is mess with it to much. Trust me, I know from experience.
> 
> Wonder Dust should NEVER, EVER be used unless your horse HAS proud flesh already. It does NOT prevent proud flesh, it helps eat already formed proud flesh and it DOES eat good flesh as well so it should only ever be used in an emergency.
> 
> ...


^Thank you very much. Very helpful.

My vet said furazone. He sold it too me. He's not all that helpful. I'm going to try and get in contact with a different one.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

masatisan said:


> HONEY and neosporin! It sounds weird, but honey is commonly used by vets to prevent infection as it has antiseptic and antibacterial properties. And Neosporin is just awsome, human, horse, cat, it heals all!


I might try honey!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Honey is a bad idea IMO. It attracts insects... insects = larvae/maggots.....


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^

Maybe I wont try it...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I would def. contact a different vet...some vets are better than others through my experience and although my vet is one of the more pricey ones he saved my horse's life and he's def. a keeper.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you not have any plain 'ol triple antibiotic ointment that you would use on yourself if you had a cut? Neosporin is a pretty common brand name.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Just as a note, this is sort of what I mean. Depending on the type and size of cut, furazone CAN be an appropriate treatment. I use nitrofurazone for small and fairly shallow cuts because it heals like crazy. Here is a photo of my mare's nose, and I used nitrofurazone on it based on veterinary advice. Because of the location, it kept drying and splitting and within two applications the nitrofurazone had it cleared up like nothing had ever been there. Deeper wounds are where it becomes inappropriate to use almost any remedy aimed at horses due to it keeping it "too clean" and "too moist" and creating a perfect environment for proud flesh.

It's difficult to tell how deep it really is, but from where I'm sitting, if it's scabbed over that quickly, it doesn't sound overly deep. Definitely get into contact with another vet if you're concerned that the treatment isn't right.

Photo of my mares nose:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

That is a very shallow cut and I can understand you can use furazone on cuts such as that but not deep cuts...proud flesh can sometimes be hard to treat if you don't catch it...just trying to give her advice that would help it heal nicely without infection. If the heat is going away that is a good sign and if he is walking normal without a limp thats a good sign as well. I am sure he will be fine and it will just take time to heal depending how deep it is...if it's a puncture wound or a big ol laceration that will take more time which is common sense.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do you not have any plain 'ol triple antibiotic ointment that you would use on yourself if you had a cut? Neosporin is a pretty common brand name.


 
polysporin?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Gidget said:


> That is a very shallow cut and I can understand you can use furazone on cuts such as that but not deep cuts...proud flesh can sometimes be hard to treat if you don't catch it...just trying to give her advice that would help it heal nicely without infection. If the heat is going away that is a good sign and if he is walking normal without a limp thats a good sign as well. I am sure he will be fine and it will just take time to heal depending how deep it is...if it's a puncture wound or a big ol laceration that will take more time which is common sense.


Which is exactly what I said. My point is that an entire forum of people doesn't necessarily know better then a vet, and to say that nitro/furazone is NEVER a good option just shows a perfect example of why people need to be talking to a VET in these circumstances and not a dozen people who all have a completely different opinion based on completely different circumstances.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you can get it at walmart. It's an antibacterial and my doctor recommended it to me when I had a bad bacteria on my face and it once it was gone I had pink spots...suppose to work really well! He uses it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Which is exactly what I said. My point is that an entire forum of people doesn't necessarily know better then a vet, and to say that nitro/furazone is NEVER a good option just shows a perfect example of why people need to be talking to a VET in these circumstances and not a dozen people who all have a completely different opinion based on completely different circumstances.


 
 You seem to know what you are talking about and that is a good thing. I have gone to vet. assisting school and know what I am talking about yet I'm not a vet and nor do I think I am. I sometimes am wrong I will admitt so it's ALWAYS ALWAYS best to consult your vet. if you are unsure of something 

BTW, I hope you didn't think I was being rude. I was pretty much agreeing with you because some of the advice given on here isn't the best IMHO.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Just as a note, this is sort of what I mean. Depending on the type and size of cut, furazone CAN be an appropriate treatment. I use nitrofurazone for small and fairly shallow cuts because it heals like crazy. Here is a photo of my mare's nose, and I used nitrofurazone on it based on veterinary advice. Because of the location, it kept drying and splitting and within two applications the nitrofurazone had it cleared up like nothing had ever been there. Deeper wounds are where it becomes inappropriate to use almost any remedy aimed at horses due to it keeping it "too clean" and "too moist" and creating a perfect environment for proud flesh.
> 
> It's difficult to tell how deep it really is, but from where I'm sitting, if it's scabbed over that quickly, it doesn't sound overly deep. Definitely get into contact with another vet if you're concerned that the treatment isn't right.
> 
> Photo of my mares nose:


That makes sence.... I wonder why he said to use furazone though because it was so deep...

Another vet comes from out of town I will give her a call and see what she thinks.

The vets here are ok, but seem to pick money before my horses health.:-x I've had problems like this before. And we only have one clinic here.

Right now I dont think there is any proud flesh. I'll check again tonight.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Gidget said:


> you can get it at walmart. It's an antibacterial and my doctor recommended it to me when I had a bad bacteria on my face and it once it was gone I had pink spots...suppose to work really well! He uses it.


what?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Well he mentioned if I use polysporin it would help heal faster...eh, I didnt go get it cause I already had a triple antibiotic which he said would be just fine because it's kind of the same.

It just prevents the bad bacteria from forming.

Umm,some walmarts don't carry polysporin...walgreens carries everything and if you have a rite aid they prob. have it as well 


Anyways, I have a meeting for a vet. assisting thing so I will jump back on here in about an hour or so..once I get home.


polysporin | Walgreens


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

why dont you get the vet to stitch it up?
My horse got attacked by a dog and got stitched up.
Why cant your horse??


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

If a wound has gone more then approx. 8 hours without being stitched, your time frame is essentially closed. From the pics, this does not look like a stitching type of injury anyway as it is not a deep laceration but rather an injury that covers a wide area of the surface.

Pro - you pretty much answered your own question. Furazone used to be the "cure all" for horses before they discovered how bad it caused proud flesh and in a less direct way, cancer (also, don't handle it without gloves). Some vets still seem to think it's a miracle cure, or seem to think a situation warrants it when it may not. As stated, furazone is fantastic for clearing up small minor wounds lightning fast where due to the natural of the wound, proud flesh just isn't an issue (the edges of the wound close). Perhaps he didn't realize how deep the wound was?


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I would use Eclipse Wound Spray and Ointment. I've had great success with it in the past. I've included links to both from Valley Vet, just for information purposes.

Eclipse Wound Wash Solution (Equine - Horse Health Care - Wound Care)

Eclipse Wound Healing Aid (Equine - Horse Health Care - Wound Care)


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Ooops - sorry! I hope your pony's wound heals soon! It will take time...


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

*Sam's Cut - Update:*

Ok, So the pictures start off when I get there, before I clean it. Then it shows about half way through my cleaning. Then the clean finished cut. He kept looking back at it the whole time I was cleaning it.

I think there was a small amount of proud flesh there so I did put wonder dust on, but other then that I just rinsed it with water. It smelled clean today, so I think that's a good sign.

The top part of the cut has the actual skin and hair still in a way that the cut goes up higher then you can see, but is covered by the skin...Kinda hard to explain. It's the big bump at the top of the cut in the pictures... Anyway it's really hard to clean up in there, and I just noticed it when I was pulling the scab off today.

Tomorrow I'm going for a ride with a lady that will be able to tell me a little more about it and see it in person to tell me what she sees and thinks.

Does it look any better, or worse? I'm just a little worried that there is a little proud flesh...But I just may be over worried.

After I cleaned him I let him back out loose and I turned Pro out with him. They were happy to have each others company. Sam's been by himself for a while now, so he was happy to be with Pro. And I know my horses, so I knew Pro wouldn't pick on Sam. I think it did him good!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While it does look ugly...it doesnt look infected. If it doesnt smell infected...you are doing a great job! It looks like it is mostly scabbed over. Thats a wonderful turn around for a horse his age!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so glad you gave him a chance. Looks good!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I honestly would not be worrying. It looks great to me. What you DO need to do it leave it alone. Give it a puff of Wonder Dust if you're concerned, but stop taking the scab off. Being over zealous with a wound is an exact cause of proud flesh - excessive stimulation of the area causes the granulation to speed up faster then the rate of the wound closure.

EDIT - As a note, I don't see proud flesh, but if you want to know for sure, scratch it with your finger nail. Proud flesh bleeds like CRAZY, and just a soft scrape should have blood streaming down his leg if it's proud flesh. Do NOT put any more Wonder Dust on it, Wonder Dust eats healthy tissue and will stop the wound from healing. If you feel it's proud fleshing, give it a puff but from what I see, if you just stop messing with it, you'll be completely fine.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I honestly would not be worrying. It looks great to me. What you DO need to do it leave it alone. Give it a puff of Wonder Dust if you're concerned, but stop taking the scab off. Being over zealous with a wound is an exact cause of proud flesh - excessive stimulation of the area causes the granulation to speed up faster then the rate of the wound closure.
> 
> EDIT - As a note, I don't see proud flesh, but if you want to know for sure, scratch it with your finger nail. Proud flesh bleeds like CRAZY, and just a soft scrape should have blood streaming down his leg if it's proud flesh. Do NOT put any more Wonder Dust on it, Wonder Dust eats healthy tissue and will stop the wound from healing. If you feel it's proud fleshing, give it a puff but from what I see, if you just stop messing with it, you'll be completely fine.


Ok, that clears things up a bit with the proud flesh. No it doesn't bleed anywhere like that. 

So tomorrow dont even rinse it off with water? Just completely leave it.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I am so glad you gave him a chance. Looks good!


Me too! He scares me every time he gets hurt. I honestly thought because of his age he wouldn't make it again.

Going to be tough knowing when the right time is. I dont want him suffering, but the thought of always wondering if he would have gotten better would be terrible.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with macabre...do as little as necessary. It looks like it's healing well. If you do anything, just hose it off, but don't 'scrape' at it...what ever comes off with the hosing, comes off, but don't make it a point to pick at it. It's definitely not proud fleshy at all, so try to let it scab over, and moniter him, for any heat, swelling, or excess puss that smells. Maybe put some swat on it, mainly because of bugs, but other wise just let it be.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I know what you mean about when to let go, but he just looks so good for 37. 
There was a horse at my barn who was about 40, but she looked like she should have been put down at 30. Walking skeleton. I know they can get thin, but it hurt to look at her. (Shudder)
But Sam looks great.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks great! Lucky guy is healing really well!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks pretty good!...not pretty but there looks to be no swelling and if you said it doesn't smell that is good as well and his tissue looks nice under the scab. It is healing really nice but if you do think proud flesh is beginning just put it on that area and not the whole wound cause it will eat the healthy flesh =/..don't want that!

Macabre is giving you good advice and she knows what she is talking about.


Keep up the good work,Pro.
Your Sam is going to be perfectly fine


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

*UPDATE: after 2 days of just hosing it off*

After 2 days of just hosing it off. It looks terrible to me (look back to post 62)... Do I still leave it alone?

The pictures are from after I rinsed it off.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Does it hurt him if you touch it?
Is there heat to it?

It doesn't look that bad to me.
It's just healing


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

It looks infected. I would clean it good (doesn't look like it has a nice healthy, non-oozy scab... the white looks like puss?) and apply an antibiotic ointment, and keep doing so daily until it is completely healed. I think once you get it scrubbed up good this time, a daily light cleansing (but more than just hosing it off) and reapplication of antibiotic ointment would be good.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

just to let you know some areas that are healing sometimes will ooz a bit. It's normal for it to happen sometimes. I asked our vet about it and they said it wasn't puss but something else...I can't remember the name.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

OOooo - I know what you are talking about, Gidget, and I can't remember either... that is probably what it is. Poor horse! I hope he heals quickly - you are doing a good job staying on top of it, just remember that you are bound to have up and down days when you have a bad injury like that :/


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

If you guys find out please let me know.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Does it hurt him if you touch it?
> Is there heat to it?
> 
> It doesn't look that bad to me.
> It's just healing


Theres not anymore heat then there was before, but yeah it hurts when I touch it. More then it did before.

I cleaned it up today like I was doing before and when it was looking better.

We'll see if that helps any.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Honestly, there is little swelling, atleast that I can really see. It is smaller than it was before, and it appears to be healing from the inside out (GOOD thing!)...If you are really concerned about it, try that mixture that several on here have suggested to many others, the suger and betadine mixture. I think it's 1 cup betadine, and mix as much sugar as it takes to make a thick-ish paste. Just slather that on there once or twice a day after hosing off all that crud. 

The fact that this wound is right above the joint is probably why it is producing a bit more sludge as it heals, as there is so much movement.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^I haven't seen that before... I will try it.

This may be a really stupid question, but what will the sugar do?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

payette- I agree he looks amazing, I coulda mistaked him for being 16 or something! I don't really know much about ointments and treatments and stuff, but I agree with putting vetrap on it after. I even use vetrap for my legs sometimes with my disease and all (Its not for the reason u'd put it on him), haha! where is his arthrites?


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

Pro said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think it would be too hard to do that because then he wouldn't be able to flex his leg all that well, and it might come off. It's in a really hard spot to bandage...
> 
> I'm going back to check on him in a little while. I'll get a picture of where it is.


My neighbor's gelding will bite mine from across the fence from time to time. Once he bit him right in the hollow where the horse's barrel meets the pelvic bone. You know, where the coat flows up instead of towards the back of the horse? It was deep enough that it needed first aid, a broad deep scrape. I got some wonder dust, and this silver spray on bandage recommended to me by someone at tractor supply. It worked GREAT! It covered and protected the area, wouldn't come off w/ sweat/rain, and stayed put for a few days but not too long. Once it came off, the wound had heald almost enough to be left alone minus one section that I treated with Corona. 

HTH


----------

